# Seafarer 31 information



## deckhanddave (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi all, I'm new here. I've been looking at 30ft cruising boats for a few months now. I saw two alberg 30's, a rawson 30 and recently came across a seafarer for sale. I've found gobs of information about the alberg and rawson, but can't find much on the Bill Tripp designed seafarer 31. I like her lines but that doesn't really tell me too too much about her on the water. I have a few questions on her, especially her apparently light weight (8000# displacement in comparison to the 9000# alberg and 12000# rawson) and anyone's hands on experience with her (seakindliness, heel angle, how tender?) Thanks in advance.

--->dave


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

All the info I'm seeing shows the Seafarer 31 at over 10,000lbs, and if based on that info, it would have a low capsize ratio and a comfortable seakindly nature. Pretty tender initially.
http://www.sndi.net/seafarer31/fohn.htm
Check out this resto site.


----------



## deckhanddave (Oct 22, 2006)

I saw that site too, they did a really nice job on her. The thing is that my seafarer is a sloop not a yawl and the survey weight put her at a bit over 8000#. It was a factory hull with a custom deck/interior so its possible that the sloop and weight issue is a custom thing as well. I figured as much about the CR and comfort factor, but they are just numbers. Anyone have any other information?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Initially Seafarers were kit boats of dubious construction. However, a Brit named Brian Ackworth started building them in a factory in Huntington, NY, and quality and consistency improved. Most of the one's I've seen were designed by McCurdy and Rhodes, sailed very well, and had a modified fin keel and a skeg rudder. Like most boats of that era, blisters were an issue. We sailed the hell out of a 22 for a number of years, and really loved it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello,
I am the owner of a 1967 Seafer 31 sloop. If You need more info contact me at [email protected]

Richard


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Seafarer 31 yawl*

I've owned a 1973 Tripp designed Seafarer 31 mk 1 yawl for about five years. When I first got the boat, I'd say she needed quite a bit of TLC. I'm getting there. She sails wonderfully though and is quite a head turner with the black hull and the attached bow sprit, I think that was a mod from the original design. I recently took third place in a regatta with10 other boats, beating several more modern and supposedly faster yachts handily. The yawl rig really gets up and goes on a reach. She has a tendancy to roll in a following swell due to the narrow hull, but will point nearly as high as a sloop with a deeper keel. Average top speed seems to be 6.5 but I've seen over 10 when surfing down a wave. A fun boat to sail.


----------



## Danjcon (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm surprised no one pointed out this was an old thread...but I'm glad you responded. I purchased a 1971 31' Seafarer Yawl, Tripp design this past winter. It was in decent shape, pretty much ready to sail once I got the engine running. Anyway, I am interested in keeping contact with other Seafarer owners. Our boat is located off the Patapsco River off the Chesapeake. I am new to sailing, but it's always been a dream. 

Dan


----------



## beardolphi (Aug 28, 2015)

deckhanddave said:


> Hi all, I'm new here. I've been looking at 30ft cruising boats for a few months now. I saw two alberg 30's, a rawson 30 and recently came across a seafarer for sale. I've found gobs of information about the alberg and rawson, but can't find much on the Bill Tripp designed seafarer 31. I like her lines but that doesn't really tell me too too much about her on the water. I have a few questions on her, especially her apparently light weight (8000# displacement in comparison to the 9000# alberg and 12000# rawson) and anyone's hands on experience with her (seakindliness, heel angle, how tender?) Thanks in advance.
> 
> --->dave


Hallow! I bought my Seafarer 31-1 last fall in Massachusetts (1972 built) and this spring-summer we have crossed Atlantic on her and sail long entire Mediterranean up to Marmaris, Turkey. In spite of absence of classic framing (the hull is just enforced by outer shell and inner glued together) she shown herself quite fine. Max wind we got was 30 kt in gusts but i was quite care about sail area being carried and was reefing the sails in advance once she heeled more than 10 deg. average speed from Boston to Azores was 4.1kt than, in variable winds of eastern part of Azores maximum dropped down to 3.5 kt. But i would say her average is like 3.8 kt in general. Upon finish the trip i found couple of cracks in inner shell but not critic. Would say, exclude extreme lack of space inside, this is quite reliable boat and i like her.

Andrey


----------

